# Canon refurb quality question.



## studeb (Dec 16, 2015)

Reposting as new thread, this was in a refurb thread.

This is my second refurb purchase and I have a question about what condition you would accept for a refurbed product. i bought a 70-200mm 2.8 IS II on the Black Friday sale, a unicorn, and i know i am lucky. It arrived, i unpacked it, and all looks okay except for the black hood mount ring. It was clearly scratched and the scratches had been painted over in a less than elegant fashion. i will try for pics later, but black on black aint easy to show up. The painting is not obvious, and from a few feet it is not noticeable.
It occurred to me that i should try to mount a filter. i haven't really used the lens yet, AFMA checks out fine and a few test pattern shots show improved performance over the non-IS version i have, so it seems to be good.

Would you accept this re-painting as a refurbed product?


----------



## unfocused (Dec 16, 2015)

I responded in the other thread. If it's only cosmetic I wouldn't worry about it. You have a one year warranty in case anything goes wrong and you didn't buy it to resell it, you bought it to use it. A 70-200 IS 2.8 is going to be in your bag for a whole lot of years. By the time you replace it, a few cosmetic flaws aren't going to make any difference.


----------



## studeb (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi,

I saw that in the other thread. I am not flipping it and I agree it will be with me a while. The non-IS one i had lasted 8 years with me, and i miss it already. This one is too shiny, I will try a filter when i get home though.


----------



## sunnyVan (Dec 16, 2015)

A hood is easy to get. A good copy of any lens is hard to come by. What's important then is to find out whether the IQ, AF, etc are to your liking.


----------

